# Is it possible to make at least 1$ a day through the internet alone?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it possible to make at least 1$ a day through the internet alone? 

It's so pathetic that I cannot generate money because I have no job. I am so pissed of at myself, what a worthless piece of **** I am. 

What I have been thinking lately is whether I could make at least 1$ through online/internet sidelines or rackets.

I'm so desperate to make at least 1$ just to have a miniscule amount of self-wroth whether it would be done legally or illegally. I wonder if anybody has done it?

I am willing to learn everything about this, learn about all the mechanics involved including how I could avoid scams. I am going to read everything in the internet non-stop about all of the ways that I could make money. I am willing to read and learn about this for about 19 hours straight with very minimal distraction(force myself not to waste my time in things not related to it like 9gag, humour sites, games, etc.) and only 6 hours of sleep a day then repeat the cycle the next several weeks everyday. I would also want to learn more about finance, how to handle money and such. I just want to CRAM all the information in my head. This is how serious I am. 

Examples would include blogging, programming, web design, web developing, advertisements, data entry, etc. I want to learn everything.

Now, I'm just curious if anybody here has done this?


----------



## nosas (Aug 22, 2014)

Firstly relax!

Secondly, i'm 29 months unemployed in a row now and broke (living in my teenage room at my parents at 32). I work for 5 years getting a degree (which only takes 3y normally), graduated only at 26 instead of 21 (i doubled a lot). So i worked hard to get a degree and now i can't find a job since i'm to old.

So kinda know what you mean, you feeling worthless because you can't make money. 

I'm also looking into the online world for money. Not succeeding currently. Stay away from illegal activities. 
You want to learn something, then option like programming are very good, webdesign ect. But programming is harder and i think easier to land a job in. There are many tools to create a website without knowledge. Choose one thing a really specialize in it (many see what the most jobs require). I know a little bit about webdesign, photoshop and stuff but i can't land a job. I'm a jack of all trades, but master of none. Hence my skills aren't good enough. (but i like to know a little of everything, rather than specialize). 

Also, you could make a little money by asking around (door2door even) and ask to do little chores. I can't imaging i you offer to clean the garden for 1$ (which i stupid low), you wouldn't get any. Wash a car for a buck? But the job isn't going to fall in your lap. Go and ask, in person. Maybe try Wooofing, working for cost of living. 

I do globaltestmarkets.com, it takes long, but i gotten 50$ twice in the last two years (that's not 1$ a day, but it fills my day and it got me days worth of food to buy).


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

Not unless you want to fill out surveys and live the life of a spam bot...trust me, it's not worth it.

You're better off going into warehouse labor where they don't look for great communication skills and you can make at least $10+ an hour.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

^ I actually like the sound of that. Give us a few links if you can.


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

You should check out Fiverr if you haven't already. If nothing else, it's a good place to see what services sell well online that you might consider learning how to do. I made some money on there ($4 for each "gig" I completed after Fiverr took out its $1 fee) by writing short articles/website content, so I can confirm that it isn't a scam.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldn't endorse gambling by any means,but with,say,$20 it's pretty easy to make $1 a day betting online with small bets. Of course there is a small amount of risk,but there is with anything. The vast majority of people will fail though because human nature is to get greedy and risk more. I agree with the other person though,you're better off just getting a job in a factory or something and look into other things as a sideline. $1 is chump change...


----------



## justin25 (Sep 7, 2014)

I used to do online surveys but for the amount of time you put into it is not worth it at all. However, $1 is very doable. I would suggest mystery shopping but you will need some cash and you may need to wait a few weeks to get paid.


----------



## CircadianRythym (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldnt bother with those annoying surveys or videos especially for 3$ a day...

Comb through websites like craigslist and ebay and buy something you think some one else will be interested in at a low price, and re sell it for a profit. It takes some work and the rewards arent instant but the moneys there. And itll average out to a lot more than 3$ a day. 

Hell, check out the free section of craigslist and pick up anything thats made of metal and drive it to a recycling plant that pays cash for scrap metal. 

Think outside the box!


----------



## Strider579 (Sep 7, 2014)

You could create a Youtube channel and monetise it, it takes a certain personality to do it, but I know people who are a bit geeky, hate social interactions, who have a million subscribers and make £20'000 ($32'000) a month. From gaming channels to video blogging.

I wish I could do it myself, but I have bills to pay and can't afford to stop working to set up something like that.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Strider579 said:


> You could create a Youtube channel and monetise it, it takes a certain personality to do it, but I know people who are a bit geeky, hate social interactions, who have a million subscribers and make £20'000 ($32'000) a month. From gaming channels to video blogging.
> 
> I wish I could do it myself, but I have bills to pay and can't afford to stop working to set up something like that.


32,000 US dolalrs a month? Man that is just so sweet. Unfortunately I am not passionate in anything, nor do I have a personality. I need to think of something to be passionate about.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Online poker? I did that for a living for 2 years, but do not recommend due to stress.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

OutsideR1 said:


> Online poker? I did that for a living for 2 years, but do not recommend due to stress.


How much was your net income for 2 years?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Setolac said:


> How much was your net income for 2 years?


It's hard to tell exactly because I did have expenses for some of it when I moved out but I'd say $20-30 grand (not per year, combined).


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I filled out surveys & sold stuff on Listia & got $30 in 2 or 3 months. You have to spend hours on the surveys though & half the time you'll get through almost the whole thing before they tell you you don't qualify.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

I make about $150-400 a month online with Youtube and website I have in the health/fitness field. Fiverr is a good recommendation but you need a service you can offer like if you draw then that is popular drawing images for people or writing articles. The problem with fiverr is that for every $5 sale you only get $4 paid from fiverr and then you have to take another paypal fee so you might get $3.68 or something out of one $5 gig.

Still though I've made about $150 a month just from fiverr online. Another site is postloop.com which pays you about $0.05 per post on certain forums. They have a requirement and certain rules to follow but if you like posting on forums you can get paid and make about $2-5 a day but you have to mantain a high rating to withdraw funds to your paypal and after about a week it becomes very repetitive and tasking. Only certain forums allow you to make money from posting in them and you are limited to how many posts you can make on each forum per day. Some topics might bore you like learning about properties of milk or something.

Odesk & elance are freelance sites that offer jobs for pretty much any activity but there is a lot of other people posting as well for these jobs. If you dont have a special skill in anything then most cases you qualify for is probably just writing articles about a topic you know or data entry so keep eyes out for these type of jobs posted on freelance sites and apply. They either pay hourly which is way below minimum age (you might make like $1-2 /hr) or they pay per project based.

If you want to make an legit income online you need to have multiple streams of income which makes dont put all your eggs in one basket. Also consider creating a brand/name for yourself and building that up over time. It will take months-years to actually start making any residual income but it is possible.

I've had people pay me $200 straight away just to post their links on my authoritative site to help build initial link juice for their site in the google SERPs.

Find something you enjoy doing and learn everything about it until you become an expert.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Swagonite said:


> I make about $150-400 a month online with Youtube and website I have in the health/fitness field. Fiverr is a good recommendation but you need a service you can offer like if you draw then that is popular drawing images for people or writing articles. The problem with fiverr is that for every $5 sale you only get $4 paid from fiverr and then you have to take another paypal fee so you might get $3.68 or something out of one $5 gig.
> 
> Still though I've made about $150 a month just from fiverr online. Another site is postloop.com which pays you about $0.05 per post on certain forums. They have a requirement and certain rules to follow but if you like posting on forums you can get paid and make about $2-5 a day but you have to mantain a high rating to withdraw funds to your paypal and after about a week it becomes very repetitive and tasking. Only certain forums allow you to make money from posting in them and you are limited to how many posts you can make on each forum per day. Some topics might bore you like learning about properties of milk or something.
> 
> ...


 @Swagonite

What is the average total amount of money per month that you earn right now through online work alone? What is your estimated earning/learning curve in doing all of these, I mean what is your estimated adjustment period in finally getting the hang of it? What if I start right now by working about 15 hours a day straight with only 4 hours of sleep everyday in all of the online gigs that I could find how much money would I be making in one month after a month of doing this?


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Setolac said:


> @Swagonite
> 
> What is the average total amount of money per month that you earn right now through online work alone? What is your estimated earning/learning curve in doing all of these, I mean what is your estimated adjustment period in finally getting the hang of it? What if I start right now by working about 15 hours a day straight with only 4 hours of sleep everyday in all of the online gigs that I could find how much money would I be making in one month after a month of doing this?


Average per month I guess is about $200 but it took me about 1-2 years of full time commitment to get there. I wouldnt worry so much about working 15 hours per day because you will burn yourself out. Consider it a business and be open certain hours per day so if that means waking up at 8-9AM and starting work on the computer until 1PM, taking a lunch break away from computer then going back until 4-5PM. Focus on little goals each day to have something to do important thing is to not get distracted with things that wont make you money if its during your working hours. If learning how to code or program is part of your end goal and results then that could be good time put into building your business up. It will take some time unless you are gifted and have just the right chances to hit it big and become famous on youtube.

Even what I make isnt much to talk about but its enough to pay 1 bill a month or allow me to reinvest into new ideas that might work in the future.

Maybe start blogging about a topic you like and slowly build an authoritative site. http://www.problogger.net/archives/...ings-i-know-about-making-money-from-blogging/ is a good beginning read


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Are bitcoins still worth anything? I don't really have a clue anymore and you'd need certain hardware/factor in electricity costs for it 

But they must be somewhat profitable or people wouldnt bother..


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

anomnomnom said:


> Are bitcoins still worth anything? I don't really have a clue anymore and you'd need certain hardware/factor in electricity costs for it
> 
> But they must be somewhat profitable or people wouldnt bother..


Last i heard its not really worth it considering you have to leave your comp on 24/7 and the jump in electricity bill per month is barely enough to make up for the money earned.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Sure you can.
Why not start on Ebay?

I am sure there are some items you can put up for auction.

I personally go the Stock market route. The plan is to quit my job so I can stay home and make money from money*


----------



## xtaylorx (Sep 25, 2013)

I use sites like Swagbucks, which is basically a survey taking site, but you can also watch videos for points, too.

There are a lot of guides online for tips to make the most of it.

I've been using it for a year + a few months and have been around $330, but I also have a ton of free time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

xtaylorx said:


> I use sites like Swagbucks, which is basically a survey taking site, but you can also watch videos for points, too.
> 
> There are a lot of guides online for tips to make the most of it.
> 
> I've been using it for a year + a few months and have been around $330, but I also have a ton of free time.


I'd suggest Instagc. I've used Swagbucks a little bit but I find Insta is miles better. So far this year I've earned about $1,100 on there. You can request cash checks, or a gift card. But the gift card is given immediately, instead of waiting like 2 weeks like Swagbucks which was incredibly annoying to me lol...


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Starting an eBay business is a waste of time, considering how much money you earn (depends on what you sell) and driving to the post office every day is a joke. Start a free blog on blogger.com and just start blogging about your passion, and later on you can monetize it. A friend of mine makes $10/day just from blogging, and he has no customers to deal with.


----------



## Storm in Jupiter (May 19, 2014)

Oh, I recommend Textbroker.com! Trust me, I know what it's like to be broke and feel worthless. If you are a halfway decent writer, you can earn a decent wage by writing articles for clients on Textrbroker ( and the best part is you are your own boss and no social interaction beyond emails/messages - yay! I'm a slow *** writer, and sometimes I can make ten dollars an hour depending on the client and orders available (you are paid by the word), and once you are accepted to teams, you can make more money than with the "regular" open orders you have access to.

It's definitely worth it to check out and it's completely legitimate, though the work is rather hard. I don't particularly love writing, but it can come in handy when you need money. Your pay is deposited into Paypal and you can get a free prepaid debit card from Paypal that makes getting your money really simple - payouts are also weekly.


----------



## thunderface (Nov 25, 2014)

I made £150 on Swagbucks last year. It might not sound a lot, but considering I'm on a stupidly low income - it paid for a few meals and treats


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow somebody bumped this. It has been months since I have posted this and right now I could earn hundreds of dollars per day without even leaving my bed. Literally not leaving my bed at all because all I need is a laptop and a stable internet connection.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Setolac said:


> Wow somebody bumped this. It has been months since I have posted this and right now I could earn hundreds of dollars per day without even leaving my bed. Literally not leaving my bed at all because all I need is a laptop and a stable internet connection.


How so? Web Page designer? Or survey taker?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Theres a lot of things you can do to make money on the internet, you just have to know where to make it.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

I make between $600 and $900 a month mostly writing short stories. I sh*t you not.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

You can, but considering all the hoops you have jump through on reward sites, you're better off getting a job, even if it's work at home.

Also, the surveys and other crap you have to do will only work if you still live at home and have parents that are willing to support you.

For those who are on their own, 30 bucks won't even keep the lights on, not much less pay your internet bill.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> You can, but considering all the hoops you have jump through on reward sites, you're better off getting a job, even if it's work at home.
> 
> Also, the surveys and other crap you have to do will only work if you still live at home and have parents that are willing to support you.
> 
> For those who are on their own, 30 bucks won't even keep the lights on, not much less pay your internet bill.


I think the OP said $1 a day just as a starting point just so he can become used to earning some money online.

@*Setolac* . There is a website called Microworkers. If you live in a country such as the US, there are plenty of jobs on there and they are easy to complete. You can certainly make $1 a day with that site without spending much time on it on a daily basis.


----------

